# See Kimbo Slice's boxing match against James Wade?



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is, ah pretty much the whole thing...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Awh now Wade is 0-2. How very mean of Kimbo. Excellent KO though, very entertaining.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Kimbo Slice wins his first boxing-match with a 10 second KO*


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Good. Now they can book him against a boxer in his next boxing match.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Good. Now they can book him against a boxer in his next boxing match.


Didnt he fight a cardboard cut out in this fight?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I believe this was his opponent


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Kimbo Slice wins his Boxing debute.*








> Streetfighting sensation turned "The Ultimate Fighter 10" cast member Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson earned a first-round knockout win in his professional boxing debut.
> 
> The win – which came via crushing right hand and left 39-year-old opponent James Wade draped over the bottom rope – took all of 10 seconds.
> 
> ...



Not MMA related but i thought people might still be interested. 

So does anyone think Kimbo can make a splash in boxing?

I think those 10 seconds alone showed alot of mistakes he makes. And i think his legs have permanent damage done to them.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

I harbor no ill-will towards Kimbo and I wish him success, but putting him in there with this opponent proves nothing. Kimbo has received some of the best training a fighter can get, has a massive team around him, and has fought in the UFC. This was an obvious gimme fight so what's the point? Oh...Money, that's right.

Put him in there with a guy who at the very least had a decent amateur background.

Of course having said that, the American HW scene is dreadful at the moment. To the point where Antonio Tarver is seeking the HW title just to add some excitement to the division. One thing Kimbo will definitely do, is bring excitement. And in Boxing his team can get away with fighting overmatched opponents for a longer period of time. Something that is not easily done in MMA. I. The process he will make a ton of money. But his opponents won't. They will be lucky to make an 8th of his purse.

Time will tell.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

*Kimbo Slice wins boxing debut*

Against a tomatoe can if ever there has been one and at his age, not much hope of ever developing to being anything decent. Think he is more looking to get a few cans in his resume and then hopefully get a fight against one of the aging legends for a freak show fight the likes of Toney V Couture in MMA.....not sure what to think of it really. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR2g0kkGnqU


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting I almost forgot about this, man he knocked that guy OUT!!! I don't know anything about his opponent and considering his record hes probably not very good but I'm interested to see how Kimbo does boxing. Am I the only one that thinks if Kimbo would have started 5, 10 years ago he could have had a future boxing?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/sports/93646-see-kimbo-slices-boxing-match-against-james-wade.html

Posted here.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm a very casual fan of boxing but I do like it, it'd be nice to see if Kimbo could inject some life into it, but he's really old and the truth is he's very immobile, even without leg kicks and the ground game I don't think he'll go far and the thought of him in there with either one of the Klitchko's is scary for him.


----------

